# Canon EOS 1???



## Juga (Nov 1, 2013)

EOS-1 Announcement Q2 2014? [CR1] « Canon Rumors

Didn't the 1DX just come out early 2012? Is it normal for them (Canon/Nikon/ETC) to release pro-bodies that frequent?


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 1, 2013)

I think it would be fairly normal for Canon is it turns out to be something like a 1Ds X, with the only real difference being more MP.


----------



## Dao (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, they always has a sports model and a high mega pixel one for the 1 series.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2013)

> Yes, they always has a sports model and a high mega pixel one for the 1 series.



Yes, but....I kind of thought that the idea behind the 1Dx was to consolidate the two lines.  At the time, it seemed kind of funny that they had two flagship models.  

But these days, it seems there is a a new market for really high MP pro DSLR cameras to compete with medium format, and still a demand for what the 1Dx is now, a pro camera for just about anything else.


----------

